# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Lấy dữ liệu có đánh dấu bằng checkbox

## hai0chin

Mình có 1 bảng dữ liệu tên KHACHHANG ( KHACHHANGID, HOTEN, GIOITINH, DIACHI, EMAIL, SODIENTHOAI, Checkbox)
Mình muốn lấy Email của những khách hàng mà có checkbox được đánh dấu checked
Phải làm thế nào !? Cao thủ lập trình nào biết xin chỉ giúp thanks rất nhiều !!!!!!!!!

----------


## phukiensamsung

dùng checkbox.checked = true ko được ah muốn hỏi sql hay là sao ?!

----------


## npd.fpt

bạn hỏi ràng hơn đi rồi mọi người giúp cho. Nếu bạn muốn hỏi trong SQL thi chỉ việc where checkbox='True'

----------

